# T-Jet Racing in Horseheads NY @ SCOTTT



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

For further information contact the Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers at: [email protected] or (607) 398-2003.

9/12/08

The Race: The 3rd Pumpkin 250

When: Saturday October 25, 2008

Location: The Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers in Horseheads, NY

The Track: The Bowman Grand Champion. 83.5', 18 turns

The Cars: Aurora Thunderjets run to SCCOTTT Super Stock rules, (similar to Fray or VHORS.) Contact [email protected] for complete rules.

Race History: Frank Spena Jr. won the first Pumpkin 250 in 2001. Jeff "Hoss" Phoenix won the last running in 2003 over Mark Burdick and Scott Walker. Both of those events were run under Pocket Rocket Raceway. This will be the first running for the event under the Slot Car Club of the Twin Tiers.


SCCOTTT's Friday Night 1/32 Racing Series runs every Friday evening with races beginning at 7:00 PM. Current classes are World Sportscar Championship, (WSC,) Non-Magnet Open and 1/24 Le Mans. Call or e-mail for rules. 

The Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers is a non-profit group of enthusiasts dedicated to promoting slot car racing in the Southern Tier of NY and the Northern Tier of PA. Please stop in or check out the club web site. 

Slot Car Club Of The Twin Tiers
2117C Grand Central Ave.
Horseheads, NY 14845
Web Site: http://www.geocities.com/sccottt1/clubmain.html
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

